# Honey samples



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

Do any of you give out honey samples at farmer's markets, etc?
If so, do you just sample the honey, or do you include it with food of some sort?

We have the opportunity this weekend to occupy an interior space in an indoor "farmer's market" (year-round indoor multi-vendor market), while they transition from one vendor to another. Talk about awesome opportunity!!

Since we sell varietal honey, I usually keep some saltines and some sampling spoons available for tastingall the different varietals. However, we have lots of cool space where we could concievably showcase how the honey works with other foods like cheese or fruit or even tea.

Has anyone tried this, or is it not worth the extra effort?


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

OOOOh Petra
Tell me where this place is; John and I might come for the free eats, yumm.

I have never seen anything beyond the little spoon tasters. And that is probably sufficient. I would think you would want to showcase the varietals and not distract from the various honey tastes, but maybe that's just me.....
Are there particular honeys that go particularly well with, say, a certain cheese? 
If that was the case it might be helpful.
Sheri


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

We would love to see you (www.milwaukeepublicmarket.org), although with gas prices what they are, it might be more cost effective to have me send you samples! 

We DO have a printed fact sheet for pairing food/beverages with some of our different varietals. Sometime giving people ideas on ways to use honey helps to sell the product... Black Locust honey drizzled over Parmigiano-Reggiano or clover wildflower over fresh figs or chevre cheese. yum!!!

I have learned at the farmer's markets there are two kinds of tasters... the purists (sample spoon) and the ones that put a little honey on a large cracker.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I put a sample of each honey in a small 8 oz squeeze bear . when people want a sample I hand them a spoon with a small sample fot them. Make sure you havew a trash sack handy


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I give samples on a spoon with an inverted dripless jar. It gives a chance to show how well it works.


----------

